# RV tyres (tires?)



## 99821 (Jun 28, 2006)

Anyone know where I can buy 235/80 R22.5 Michelins? I have tried searching this site and even the web without success... I would be grateful for any help...


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

hi

Don't know whether RVs take a specialist type of tyre and I do not know what area you live in but if you are in Suffolk try Trucks R Us Ipswich or Hardwick tyres Bury St Edmunds

stew


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sigee
Try http://www.sintontyres.co.uk/
They can supply whatever you want mate, and they deliver too

Keith


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Are you sure you have the width right? 235 is thinner than my 19.5 inch tyres which are 245. 22.5 diameter are truck tyres you shouldn't have any trouble getting these from any truck tyre provider.


----------



## 99821 (Jun 28, 2006)

Cheers Chaps....

Don't think that they are specialist and I'm sure that any lorry service place will have them.... just couldn't find any online... will try Sinton in the am..

235 is what's written on them....


----------



## 96688 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Sigeee

Stay with the recomended tyre sizes, because if you go oversize on the rear (if they are doubles) they can overheat if they touch together with expansion and weight probably causing a blowout!!!


Cheers Nick


----------



## 99821 (Jun 28, 2006)

nicks said:


> Hi Sigeee
> 
> Stay with the recomended tyre sizes, because if you go oversize on the rear (if they are doubles) they can overheat if they touch together with expansion and weight probably causing a blowout!!!
> 
> Cheers Nick


Thanks Nick, I was planning on staying with stock sizes.... I generally take the view that the manufacturer knows better than I do! Yes they are duallies on the rear....


----------



## 99821 (Jun 28, 2006)

kands said:


> Hi Sigee
> Try http://www.sintontyres.co.uk/
> They can supply whatever you want mate, and they deliver too
> 
> Keith


from Sinton this morning



> Hello Martin,
> 
> This is not a size we have access to at the moment.
> 
> ...


 8O


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi sigeee, Freedom motorhomes are advertising their last 3 Michelins 235's for sale, but they may not be be 22.5" sorry can't find the advert to check, just remember the 235 bit. I also remember £250 each 8O

>>>Freedom<<<

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi sigeee
Stunned mate :? :? They are usually very good... I have to say that the size you are looking for is very skinny, and maybe this is why you are having so much trouble getting replacements. What RV do you have mate? Maybe someone in the past had the tyres fitted because they got them cheap?
I would try checking with either the manufacturer of your RV or a dealer for that make to see what should be fitted, or as someone else suggested, run it down to a truck depot and ask them to recommend a suitable tyre.

Good luck mate and let us know how you get on.....

Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi sigeee just found the ad. 235x80x22.5 michelins, right size but they are selling them complete on 8 stud rims. 

Olley


----------



## 99821 (Jun 28, 2006)

Cheers Gents....I will call Freedom. Tyres seem to be a stock size for the RV - Freightliner chassis with a Caterpillar diesel pusher. Will report back!


----------



## 99821 (Jun 28, 2006)

Freedom have already sold them.....


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Sigeee

How did you get on. Spoke to Simon at Hardwick Tyres about new tyres for our Renault and mentioned your tyres to him. He has checked all his suppliers and cannot find any. He has however found an alternative that would work out at £145 a tyre.

If you are still stuck give him a call


stew


----------



## 99821 (Jun 28, 2006)

Bought a very lightly used one on a rim for £200.... yes, too dear but it was there...I was only looking for a spare.... found them in the US for $220 a tire (sic)... will buy there when I need a new set...

Thanks for the help all....


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Sounds like a reasonable deal sigeee :lol: :lol: Late last year (or early this year???) Scotjimland bought a new 22.5" tyre and had a rim imported because he wanted a spare and could not find a rim in the UK. Needless to say it was not an inexpensive exercise for him. So all things considered I reckon you have done quite well mate :lol: 

Keith


----------

